# Moving to Colorado



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If we're talking about just the towns, I'd take FC over Denver or CS. FC is just a really cool town. The main issue though is mountain access - specifically to the ski resorts. You're not close to any slopes there. Eldorado would be your closest but it isn't the greatest.

Denver is too big. There are some nice areas near Denver though.

CS sucks. I'd seriously consider moving back east myself if CS was my only option in CO.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I had to move to Colorado Springs I'd move there, buy a gun, and then kill myself.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea, that's my main dilemma, mountain access. The job opps are in either of the 3 cities, so I have my choice most likely. I wouldn't care about a commute if it meant I was closer to the mountains.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where in Denver exactly? Do you know? You can have very easy to the mountains from the western suburbs or you could do like me and move up the hill into the foothills. I'm at about 8k feet, can be in downtown Denver in a shade over half an hour without traffic or on a lift at Loveland in the same.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly where in denver it would be, theres a few locations. The move wouldn't be for at least a year or so, just trying to get information before hand. Suburbs wouldn't be too bad, would have to be an apartment somewhere.


----------



## Islandsnow (Jan 24, 2010)

I recommend Colorado Forum - Relocation, Moving, Local City Discussions - City-Data Forum i use it very often.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Where you live in Denver should depend on where you are working. You'll spend more time commuting to work than going to the hill. The ride to the hill is about the same from just about everywhere in the Denver area. If you live on the eastside, it might cost you an extra 20 minutes. That is about it. If you know where the job is, I can easily recommend areas that are within the metro that are good spots to live.  I've been here for over 20 years.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be working at one of the 24hourfitness gyms, also a Chili's. There are quite a few, so exact one I have no idea. Maybe transferring to a school out there as well, haven't decided yet. Regardless, I hate the city.

Also thanks for that site, I've been reading it alot.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

There seems to be a 24Hour Fitness on every corner here so that could be anywhere across Denver. 

I live in Parker which is Southern Denver. I also have a young son and our community is big on families and small kids. If that bothers you, don't come to Parker. However, i love it since we are 20 minutes to downtown for a ballgame and just over an hour to Loveland and Summit County. I hate the city as well, so where we are is great.

However, if i was young again and was looking for more of that crowd....Ft. Collins is the way to go. It's not close to the slopes, but a great place to live year round.

Tell us what is important in where you want to live and several of us could most likely give some good ideas on where to consider living.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm only 22, so people around my age would be ideal (maybe around a college town?), but not necessary. Only sports games I would see, are when philly teams are in town, so that doesn't bother me too much. I don't need the club/shot bar scene, a nice pub and I'm good to go. Somewhere that I can have a dog around would be fantastic as well.

I have nothing against kids, but until I'm ready to settle down, would rather not live next door to a bunch. Lakes or parks close by would be great, that I could go trail running / mountain biking. 

Right now, closest mountain to me is 2.5-3 hours away, and driving a dodge ram 1500, not exactly the best on gas. So, ideal would be somewhere in the middle I suppose, more towards the city I guess. Would like to get riding in every day during the winter, 1 day a week out here is....annoying.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're that young why the fuck would you live in a shit hole city. Sack up move the extra hour to the mountains and just make it work.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 on Burton's advice.

I just spent a week up in Vail and i commented to my wife that if i was a single 20 something i would move my ass somewhere in Summit County and figure out how to stay there. Snowboard like hell in the winter and hike and mountain bike all summer. 

that is exactely what i would do analog. especially since you are saying you have a year to do this, start figuring it out. even if you could only do it for a year, man it would be one kick ass year.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've actually been thinking about that for a long time, doing it for at least one year. This was maybe more of a long term move. However, I think I'll take both of your advice, and look for spots right near the mountains and just drive an hour to work. 

Vail is the only mountain I've been to in CO, so was thinking maybe Breck?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck living in Breck and driving to the front range for work that's a HUGE pain in the ass especially if the county shuts down which happens about 10 times a winter. You work at a Chilli's for christ sake and a 24 Hour fitness like you can't find a gym and restaurant to work at up here? Seriously sack up you're 22 it won't get any easier with age.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

Ya not a chance of working in or around Denver and living anywhere near Breck or Vail in the winter. Unless you have alot invested in Chili's and 24 Hr Fitness, i would be looking at other places to work if i was serious about moving up to the mountains. Hell, i might even look into some type of seasonal job in or around a resort.

If that is way more than you want to get into, Fort Collins is a good spot. But as mentioned before, it's not relatively close to boarding compared to other places.

But if i was 22 again without a wife and son, i'd be up in Summit County and figuring out how to make ends meet....atleast for 1 year anyhow.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know I can work anywhere, those are just guaranteed jobs. Breck was just a thought, have never been out there myself. Open to suggestions near a mountain, since 99% chance I'll suck it up and move near one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd recommend going big and skipping the Summit County, Vail shit show. Move to Crested Butte, Aspen (high recommended), Steamboat, or Telluride. These are the destination resorts in the state and have much less crowds. With Aspen you have four mountains and of course more expenses. Still the Roaring Fork Valley also offers more business which equals more jobs. 

Just a thought, everyone goes to Breck/Summit County. It's the most traveled snow zone in the United States. For carnies and vacationers in the ski world.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually yeah what he said you don't have a Vagina we don't need more dudes in man land.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah if u move by steamboat you have a bunch of mountains nearby such as copper mtn which in my opinion is a pretty nice mountain as well as steamboat and the others nearby, with much less crowds than aspen, breck, etc


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Copper is no where near Steamboat learn some geography.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Copper is no where near Steamboat learn some geography.


X2

Aspen also does not have crowds that you speak of. It's a destination area vs a commuter resort like Copper.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty big sausage fest then? Eh, I'd rather spend my money on riding. Summit county looks promising in terms of location, Vail was expensive when I went there, and some of the locals said the same about Aspen. My first winter out there I might try out Aspen or Steamboat, but after than more towards Denver (at least an hour outside anyway).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breckenridge is the male singles capital of the United States. There are more fit single guys that are active here than anywhere else in the States. I believe it's 12 to 1 is the current odds. Denver it's completely reversed. And Steamboat it's just men and sheep there's no women there.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well that's pretty rad, guess everyone gets a lot of bro time in.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck CO period. If I was single and decided to wing it in a resort town, I'd be Jackson bound.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought I'd throw my thoughts into the ring, as I just moved to Denver a few months ago. 

I didn't get to do much riding (only went 3x out here, eventhough A-Basin is still open (or was until this weekend)) but I have a good group of buddies that have all been out here 1+ years and they got to ride 26-27 times this year, which I consider pretty damn good for all of them living in Denver. 

Denver itself is a pretty decent city, I live in the uptown area and work right by Union Station. 

Another thing to consider is where you want to ride... if you want to ride the Vail-owned resorts (Vail, Beaver Creek, A-basin, Keystone, and Breckenridge) you can get the Epic Local Pass (I think $480, gets you unlimited access to the last 3 resorts I listed, and 10 days at either/or Vail/BC) or the Epic Pass ($600 or so, unlimited at all 5 resorts). 

Other resorts like Loveland you can only get a Loveland pass (eventhough its only like $300). Copper, Winter Park and Steamboat have a combo-deal of some sort I believe. 

You get the point... the Vail owned resorts are probably going to more crowded than the others, but with the pass you can ride at any of the 5 resorts. I don't know the prices on the East Coast, but almost everywhere here in CO, it costs $100 or more a day (besides Loveland and some of the smaller resorts)... so the passes will pay for themselves very quickly. 

One last thing to consider with everything I said about about living in Denver and driving to the mountains... traffic is terrible as "everyone" wants to go to the mountains on the weekend (especially in winter) so you have to deal with that as well. 

Someone else will have to comment on how tough it is (or is not) to get a job in Summit County area. I would assume that quite a few bro's all have the same idea of working at so and so restaurant and riding every day or whatever. 

With all of that said... I cannot fucking wait for winter to be back. I love the summer time, but only getting to go 3x this past season... I am just itching to get back riding again.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

To say that the Vail owned resorts are "probably" the most crowded is the understatement of the young millennium. They're are cripplingly crowded on the weekends. 

However, with the OP working in restaurants and gyms, I'm assuming that most of his riding will be weekdays, so that's less of a concern. Weekday riding is pretty manageable just about everywhere as long as it isn't during a major holiday week.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know I literally live on Peak 8 in Breck and there was 1 yes just 1 weekend that was unbearable to ride here so I went to Keystone and lapped the park. I'm really curious about these insane lift lines people speak of? Then again I know this mountain well enough to never wait in line EVER.

Job situation right now in Summit County sucks come late August early Sept. it'll be prime pickings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Coming from someone who spends 90% of his resort time at Loveland, the lines and crowds at Breck are fucking brutal.

You'll hate me for it, but overall, Breck is probably my least favorite mountain. Pretty blah overall. I'd have a different opinion if I spent more time in the park.

*ducks and runs*


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I went with vail... moving there as we speak. My main thing was wanting to live right there with immediate lift access. Breck and vail both have this. Aspen does too. I wann walk 5 minutes from my condo and get on a lift or go to work.... fuck driving an hour either way... I have a wife and 11 year old son with me too. Gonna work at the vail hospital and live across the street from there. Lifts are right there within a 5 min walk... there are plenty of chicks roaming around vail too, im bringing my own though... fucking amazing biking trail system there too, just checked it out yesterday. Im camping on the side of mt hood right now though.... fucking fireworks keeping me up now....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> there are plenty of chicks roaming around vail too, im bringing my own though


This is the best bet for any resort town. You just borrow those chicks that are already there, competition is always stiff (pun fully intended) in resort towns. Those chicks will keep you around until they find someone with a bigger dick or fatter wallet... or both. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Coming from someone who spends 90% of his resort time at Loveland, the lines and crowds at Breck are fucking brutal.
> 
> You'll hate me for it, but overall, Breck is probably my least favorite mountain. Pretty blah overall. I'd have a different opinion if I spent more time in the park.
> 
> *ducks and runs*


If there was a bus to Loveland I'd ride it more often. Breck is what it is and you literally have to know where to go on what days at what times to get the goods. It's like the idiots that will sit in line for 40 minutes at 6 chair for one run then the whole thing is tracked, or the people that rush to T bar and sit there for an hour or two when there's plenty of lower level stuff. I had plenty of days when I'd do my peak 8 pow laps, cut over to 9, get to peak 10 and they'd just drop the rope on Mustang and I'd get about 5 good solid untouched laps in there before people would arrive. It's not a mountain for weekend warriors or non locals in regards to knowing where to go. Plus it helps I can stumble out of my bed at 8:20 and get first chair at 8:30.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

What linville said, most of my riding will be on the weekdays. I've ridden one weekend in Vail, and it wasn't toooo bad. East coast weekends are brutal in the PA/NY area, 20-30 min lift lines for a 30 second ride down the "hill" ? no thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you rode one weekend in Vail there is no way you rode anywhere near the whole area. Its the largest US resort with over 5000 acres if you don't include Powder Mountains slack country area. I spent a weekend there and never even saw the back bowls..... then with the epic pass I can ride the free bus to breck or the beav and keep riding if im bored with Vail. If you want the best bang for buck with jobs available its gotta go to breck or Vail in colorado.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BA... how can you beat breck style living. Chicks come to town, you get some kitty/cougar to play with and then they leave, the next week you start over fresh. I liked the feel of breck for a place to live but the pay in friscos hospital was Shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> I spent a weekend there and never even saw the back bowls.....






You spent a week in Vail and didn't hit up the only part of the mountain worth a damn? The front side of that mountain is mainly a maze of hellish cat tracks and moguls.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Read that quote again... weekend.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Read that quote again... weekend.


Oops, misread.

Still, one should only spend enough time on the front side of that mountain to get to the back.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, I love cruising blues with the occasional cut through the trees. My son and wife do too so it suits us well. I twisted my knee the first day so I didn't venture to the bowls the second day. When my son can make bigger park runs we will venture to breck more during the week.


----------



## analog187 (Oct 9, 2009)

Argo said:


> If you rode one weekend in Vail there is no way you rode anywhere near the whole area. Its the largest US resort with over 5000 acres if you don't include Powder Mountains slack country area. I spent a weekend there and never even saw the back bowls..... then with the epic pass I can ride the free bus to breck or the beav and keep riding if im bored with Vail. If you want the best bang for buck with jobs available its gotta go to breck or Vail in colorado.


I was in Vail for a week, I meant that I had only ridden a weekend once, meaning sat/sun. The other days were weekdays, did the bowls the first day out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a free bus from Vail to Breck? Seriously someone find out some info on this magical bus cause I've never seen it. Also Breck's park > Vails.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe im mistaken but I thought you could catch the eagle county bus at vail transit complex and take it to frisco then get the bus from there to breck?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Honestly, I don't see how Summit County could be worse than East Coast. It's a 5.5 hour drive for me to get to Catskills in NY to hit Windham or Hunter or 7 and 8 hours to Mount Snow (West Dover) and Killington respectively. And you might be lucky to get 2 or 3 laps per hour because of the lines. Because New York City is so huge, it completely floods these resorts. If you live in NYC Metro, these drive times are still like 2, 4 and 5 hours respectively.

I'd gladly drive 1 hour both ways to and from Denver to go ride up in what apparently is Sausagefest Hills. And $600 for the full Epic pass is a steal. It's fucking $599 for a blackout pass at Mount Snow and close to $1000 for the New York "resorts". Killington probably doesn't even take payment in USD, you probably have to buy your own handlebars to hold onto as you get bent over the bike racks since they wouldn't include those, either.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Argo said:


> Read that quote again... weekend.


Even so. I've been to Vail once (like one day, not one trip) and still rode 2 of the bowls.

Granted, I was totally f&^* lost half the time, but the only time I rode the front side was heading back to the Suburban at the end of the day.


----------

